# NEED HELP! possible to convert a 96a1 to a 92fs?



## chris.morgan0818 (Mar 27, 2012)

So i bought a beretta 96a1 .40cal, love it. recently i got a dud round and blew my barrel. i know rookie mistake, but it happened. After going back and forth between emails with beretta customer service and Brownells (the company they contract all their replacement parts through), i finally tracked down a new .40 call barrel for a whopping $400. the new gun in the box was only $650, so i really don't want to almost rebuy the gun for just a barrel. 

Solution: 
After a little brainstorming i came up with the bright idea of buying a 92fs barrel, which is 9mm, and some new mags. i figure since the 96a1 and the 92fs are so similar and use so many of the same parts i hope i can just slide in the new barrel and mag and be on my way with a frankenstien 96a1 9mm.

Before i go buying a bunch of parts for a gun a don't have, i was wondering/hoping that someone has had experience or more knowledge in this matter than I. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Both these sites list the 96 barrel for in the $200 range:
Bar-Sto Precision Machine
norecoil Fire Dragon Pacific National Shooting recoil buffers, comp. barrels

Found these links here:
Replacement barrel for Beretta 96 - The Firing Line Forums

Hope that helps


----------



## chris.morgan0818 (Mar 27, 2012)

That helps tremendously, thank you. I can't believe i didn't run upon these sites in my frantic research. My mind is at ease.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Good luck with the fix. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Heck, Cheaper than Dirt was selling the slides (complete) for that conversion for a SONG. I want to say they were $299, but don't quote me. This was a while back, but I know they are sold.


----------

